# massive early runoff setting record flows for southwest colorado rivers



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank God for all the heavy January snowfall we got, cause the really dry and extremly warm March so far is melting snow very rapidly, but creating record flows on many rivers. The San Miquel, Dolores at Dolores, San Juan at Pagosa Springs, The Piedra at Arboles, and the Animas at Durango have all shattered high flow records for March 18 and 19th so far with more certain to be broken. The largest increase is definitely on the Piedra, just crushing the old record of 1300 cfs in 1995, with over 1800 today. The San Juan destroyed a 80 year old record for the past 2 days now, but 2 rivers broke their 105 year records. The great Dolores broke its 105 record yesterday and today set in 2007 at around 700 cfs, with mighty 1050 cfs, and the Animas at Durango broke its 105 year record set on 1916 at 1200cfs this morning with a new high of 1300 cfs. I know this is fantastic news for great early boating and the warm weather definitely makes much more fun,so get on it. Next week we return to more of a normal March pattern with moisture returning. This could be one of the best boating years we have had in a long time, we are going to floss a small creek called Anthracite today, this will be my first March boating trip yet. I'm an IK'r so I do my best to avoid 40 degree water and like fair warm weather.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It's hard to read this. You need to use a couple separate paragraphs.... 

I have 12 days so far this season, and it was 70 yesterday on Browns. Get it while it's there, or you'll be standing around wondering what happened to the water come July...


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Or June.

Weird thing boating today I bet not too many people can say they have seen. 

We had to eddy out to let a herd of 12 - 15 Elk cross the river right in front of us.

Boating at 8000' in the middle of March with snow lining the bank.


----------



## jporter59 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Elk swim*

Do you mind telling us where you saw the elk? that's really cool.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks like there could be a little new snow this coming weekend. Not a bad thing.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Piedra, Animas, San Miguel, Anthracite, Middle Dolores as far up as you can go. Even the Uncompahgre Billy Creek run. Maybe Plateau Creek by Wednesday.

The party will end here towards Thursday, though. Then working it's way East.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey jporter we came across the elk herd doing our yearly trial run on lower Anthracite Creek, located right next to Kebbler Pass of off Hwy. 133 before Paonia Reservoir. That is definitely the closest I've ever came to big game wildlife and was kinda unnerving cause you really never know how wildlife will react. Lots of snow down low yet so should be a good long season. Yeah Logan my key board is messed up and the down arrow just will not work, kinda sucks.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

gunnerman said:


> Yeah Logan my key board is messed up and the down arrow just will not work, kinda sucks.



Funny shit Gunther  Hit me up when your ready to boat. Going to be a great season!


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

gunnerman said:


> Hey jporter we came across the elk herd doing our yearly trial run on lower Anthracite Creek, located right next to Kebbler Pass of off Hwy. 133 before Paonia Reservoir. That is definitely the closest I've ever came to big game wildlife and was kinda unnerving cause you really never know how wildlife will react. Lots of snow down low yet so should be a good long season. Yeah Logan my key board is messed up and the down arrow just will not work, kinda sucks.


How was Anthracite creek? Any strainers? I'm thinking of possibly hiking up and running it this weekend from the confluence of Ruby Anthracite down to the cg.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey packrafter we only run the lower section starting at the campground to the first takeout on the Northfork of the Gunny. It is a pretty mellow but continuous class II+ with a couple of solid III sections for about 10 miles. I know that the Dark Canyon section your talking about still has lots of snow and usually plenty of strainers, and lots more class IV just from past posts on that run that I've read. Mikesee knows that run well, sorry can't help with more info. Oh, the bottom 10 miles just has one huge riverwide spruce which is very easy to see from far away and very easy to portage on river left.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

AzPackrafter said:


> How was Anthracite creek? Any strainers? I'm thinking of possibly hiking up and running it this weekend from the confluence of Ruby Anthracite down to the cg.



Bring snowshoes.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Many runners out there have never seen the shit show that is about to start with warmer weather, and for sure no one has seen it recently.

As you pump up the rubber and wipe the dust out of your cup holders, be very careful out there this year. Double and triple check all the safety gear, THINK before you launch in the high water and if you are determined to do it anyway, give fair warning to your passengers and fellow rafters.

'Never (been awhile) since I've seen this much water. Bound to be some new features I haven't anticipated. I fully expect to die today, run with me at your own risk.'

Seriously. Be careful out there. Monsters are stirring in the river beds.


----------



## BigSky (Apr 2, 2015)

The Green at Ouray is at 8,500, normal for today is 2,000.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

AzPackrafter said:


> How was Anthracite creek? Any strainers? I'm thinking of possibly hiking up and running it this weekend from the confluence of Ruby Anthracite down to the cg.



Yea even the road shuttle will be snow covered. You'd have to walk the whole shuttle which would be maybe 15 miles or more. Lots of snowmelt needed before ruby anthracite is accessible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

